# Ice Racing



## Ieatfish (Dec 11, 2008)

Have you guys heard about these guys in Chippewa lake that race cars on the frozen lake? Great video:


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Ice racing has been around for a couple of years.










Frank Kulick, an employee of Henry Ford, in a stripped-down Model T racing an iceboat on Lake St. Clair in February 1910. The Model T won.


----------



## Ieatfish (Dec 11, 2008)

What a great pic. They should have ponied up and paid for a film shoot!


----------

